# new to waterfowl



## Reel Thing

new to the waterfowl hunt 
need suggestions on 
shells and chokes for birds 25 30 yrds
thanks
geowol


----------



## $diesel$

Congradulations, this is a great sport that may lead to your divorce.......lol
Just kid'n.
I haven't hunted waterfowl in years, but a few observations for you;
these days, with the advent of steel and other hardened shot, i believe you sould use an open choke, such as modifed or more, depending on how your weapon of choice patterns.
As for me, i always shot the maximum shell length my old Remington would shoot, 3 1/2 inches, sometime you'll get a crack at a goose or a long shot on a duck and you'll learn to enjoy the extra power and range.
As for shot sizes, no. 6 first in the chamber, followed by 3 or 4's, then what ever large shot i had lay'n around.
I always opted for Federal shells as they seemed to out do the others.
Try to spend good money on your clothing, there's nothing worse than freeze'n your a$$ off when the birds are fly'n.
If your a ground hunter, buy the best insulated waders you can afford.
And lastly, learn to blow a duck and goose call, you'll be glad you did.
Hope this helps and good luck in the swamps.


----------



## garhtr

At those ranges I've had very good success with Mod choke and steel "3s, I like the Winchester 1550 fps. They will kill both ducks and geese but I sure wouldn't stretch that range on the geese. If your going to shoot geese at a "slightly" longer range I'd move up to 2s or BBs.
Probably be a good idea to pattern your gun before you head out.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Reel Thing

Thanks to all
I'm trying this out with a outfitter first this weekend to see how it goes 
Have all the warm stuff just needed to get some options on the shot and chokes 
on the shot it seems like there's some fancy type shots out there is it better or trust the old reliable


----------



## garhtr

Reel Thing said:


> I'm trying this out with a outfitter first this weekend


 No one better to ask than the outfitter, he'll know exactly what you need for the conditions and type birds you'll be hunting.
Have fun and Good luck !


----------



## ducknut141

My first suggestion from being a duck hunter for over 40 years QUIT NOW! while your ahead and still married (if you are). You will spend more money than the national debt doing it if you get hooked. 
As for your question, NEVER shoot anything smaller than #4 shot. Anything more than 3" shells at 1400 fps. is a wast of time and money and beats you up. Get the birds inside 35 yards or don't shoot! Most hunters think 3 1/2" shells that are faster will kill them farther and farther away NOT they are just crippling and sky busting. Most hunters don't have the ability to hit them out that far anyway. As for load and brand and choke. Your gun will tell you what it wants, I have patterned over 300 shell choke combinations including aftermarket chokes and 3 1/2" shells. All I did with the 3 1/2" is beat up my shoulder give myself a flinch and cost money. Start with improved cylinder and #2 and 3 shot. I take ALLOT of ducks and geese and don't own anything bigger than #2 or smaller than #4. 
Good luck be safe AND RUN AWAY NOW WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## hailtothethief

I put the choke in backwards and bent my rifle the first time i used it. I have no advice. Lol


----------



## garhtr

ducknut141 said:


> Anything more than 3" shells at 1400 fps. is a wast of time and money and beats you up


 I've never really noticed recoil from any steel load--- of course I grew up shooting 
1-7/8 oz of lead 4s  kinds miss those.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## 9Left

hailtothethief said:


> I put the choke in backwards and bent my rifle the first time i used it. I have no advice. Lol


Chokes only threaded on one end man..... were you trashed drunk or something?


----------



## ducknut141

He also said rifle


----------



## hailtothethief

Choke had threads on one end but you could put it on either way. I bent the tip of the barrel(couldnt think of the word, not rifle ).


----------



## Muddy

Someone please take his gun away.


----------



## hailtothethief

Never do that.


----------



## ducky152000

All I got is WOW.......


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ducky152000 said:


> All I got is WOW.......


50yrs experiance, first off get a devorce, get a better job, pick your hunting partners wisely..welcome to the darkside!!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Deadeyedeek said:


> 50yrs experiance, first off get a devorce, get a better job, pick your hunting partners wisely..welcome to the darkside!!


Oh ya forgot, stay away from State grounds


----------



## bdawg

My former hunting buddy had a crack in his choke tube, but kept hunting with it because he couldn't get the tube out of the barrel. One day while I was hunting with him, the end of his barrel blasted off in chunks. Found one in the bottom of my boat. Luckily, it didn't hit anyone. Check you choke tubes guys!!! I don't hunt with this guy anymore cause I don't feel safe hunting around him. 

This year, I heard from a friend that the guy had bought a nice used duck boat that was big enough for Sandusky Bay. He tried to start the engine for the 1st time right before duck season and it wouldn't start!!! I could just imagine being out there with him and something breaks on the engine and he doesn't have the proper safety equipment to signal for help or even a paddle, and we run aground in 20 mph winds! No Thanks!!!


----------



## ducknut141

20mph wind is just a good breeze


----------

